# Perche' spariscono le "y". Una storia che nessuno racconta



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

*PERCHE' SPARISCONO LE "Y". UNA STORIA CHE NESSUNO RACCONTA

* 





DI GIULIETTO CHIESA
_lavocedellevoci.it_

Adesso, vi prego, di fare un piccolo esperimento. Avrete tutti in tasca qualche banconota in euro. Non importa di quale taglio, anche quelli piccoli. Date un’occhiata, sul retro di ogni banconota c’è un numero di serie. Visto? Ebbene, non è solo un numero di serie. E’ una summa enciclopedica della cultura dell’inganno. E della ferocia di quello che lorsignori chiamano il “mercato”, ma che non ha molto a che vedere con il mercato, in cui compratori e venditori sono, in un certo senso, alla pari. Dicevo: numero di serie. Ma non comincia con un numero, bensì con una lettera dell’alfabeto inglese. E qui c’è un primo lucchetto da aprire. 

Quella lettera sta per un paese, tra quelli che fanno parte, per ora, della “zona euro”. Adesso vi sfido a trovare una sola banconota da 50 euro che cominci con la Y il suo numero di serie. Se la trovate sappiate che è un residuo sfuggito misteriosamente a una spietata caccia all’uomo, pardon alla banconota. Le altre, quelle già catturate, cioè quasi tutte, stanno racchiuse in un qualche caveau della banca Centrale Europea. E, se un giorno usciranno, sarà soltanto perché i greci le hanno riscattate con il loro sangue. Letteralmente.

Infatti quella Y sta per Grecia. Voi direte: e perché mai la Grecia l’hanno chiamata Y? Risposta. La ragione è la stessa per cui la Germania l’hanno chiamata X, la Francia sta per U, l’Italia sta per S, l’Austria sta per N, la Spagna sta per V, il Belgio è Z, la P è Olanda, l’H è la Slovenia e così via criptando. 

L'obiettivo è di impedire al pubblico, cioè a noi, che queste monete usiamo tutti i giorni, di capire a chi “appartengono” questi soldi. Appartengono è parola impropria. In ogni caso non appartengono a noi, ma alle banche centrali dei singoli paesi, le quali a loro volta non appartengono ai singoli paesi ma alle banche private che ne riempiono i consigli di amministrazione.

In sostanza queste banconote, con la loro bella lettera criptata, sono il contributo che ciascun paese ha dato alla moneta comune europea. Ora si dà il caso che la Grecia è andata in bancarotta. Non ha più un soldo, è in mutande e deve restituire il prestito del Fondo Monetario Internazionale e della X, ovvero Germania, a tassi d’interesse vertiginosi.

 Dunque, alla chetichella, cosa fa la Banca Centrale Europea? 

Ritira dalla circolazione tutti gli euro di provenienza greca. L’imperativo è evitare sorprese. Vuoi vedere che il popolo greco, preso da improvviso raptus, decide di dichiararla lui la bancarotta, unilateralmente, manda a quel paese il suo governo, capitanato da quell’agente del “consenso washingtoniano” che si chiama Papandreu, e fa come l’Argentina, cioè non paga più nessun debito?

Per questo li hanno espropriati in anticipo. Se, per caso, i greci decidono di andarsene dall’euro, devono trovarsi all’asciutto. Completamente. Che ripartano da zero, che si arrangino stampando di nuovo le loro vecchie dracme.

Scopriranno, che vada bene, che la dracma resuscitata varrà meno della metà della dracma pre-euro. E dovranno fare i salti mortali per ricominciare daccapo, mentre tutto il mondo li tratterà come dei reietti.

 Ci hanno raccontato un sacco di balle, i media, dicendoci che hanno speso troppo, che hanno troppi dipendenti pubblici. 

Doppia bugia, perché la Grecia è ultima in Europa come spesa per stipendi del pubblico impiego. E, in secondo luogo, è davvero perfidia assoluta accusare le famiglie greche di essere andate in rosso. Il fatto è che tutti stiamo consumando troppo! Perché siamo stati trasformati in consumatori compulsivi, siamo stati ipnotizzati in massa. E noi europei ancora consumiamo poco.

I veri lobotomizzati sono gli americani e gl’inglesi, entrambi in rosso assai più dei greci. Solo che loro non intendono pagare il conto, mentre ai greci il conto lo stanno facendo pagare bastonandoli.

Avrete notato, tra l’altro, che la stessa operazione la stanno facendo con l’Irlanda. Che il prestito del FMI non lo voleva. Infatti ha resistito per tre mesi alle ingiunzioni perentorie. Poi ha ceduto. Si è mai visto una banca che ti vuole prestare dei soldi a tutti i costi, che ti corre dietro in strada per darti il suo obolo? Ecco, adesso assistiamo alla caccia al debitore che non vuole prestiti da parte di potenziali creditori, apparentemente molto generosi, in realtà usurai della peggiore specie.

 Così, adesso spariranno, anzi stanno già sparendo, le banconote di grosso taglio con la J, che stanno appunto per Irlanda. 

Poi spariranno le M, che stanno per Portogallo.

 Prima o poi toccherà anche all’Italia. Chi comanda questa sarabanda? 

Wall Street comanda.

Il dollaro sta andando a picco. Ha bisogno di un euro subalterno e di una Europa senza sovranità, che paghi il debito americano, visto che i cinesi non lo fanno più. Dopo l’Irlanda toccherà al Portogallo. E’ un trucco, come s’è detto, con il quale si porta via la sovranità dell’Europa, la si divide tra quelli che comandano e le vittime. Così non avremo più neanche questa misera Europa, ma una succursale di Wall Street.

  Giulietto Chiesa
Fonte: www.megachip.info
Link; http://www.megachip.info/rubriche/3...ne/5362-europa-succursale-di-wall-street.html
5.11.2011

_da : «La Voce delle Voci», gennaio 2011.
----------------------------------------------------------

Che merde, che merde, che merdosi! :incazzato:
_


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Gennaio 2011)

Grazie :up:


----------



## Simy (12 Gennaio 2011)

che scandalo!! chissà dovre andremo a finire!:incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2011)

Cioè io dico...
ma voi vi bevete una bufalata del genere?
Avete mai letto niente sulle politiche monetarie europee?
Parametri di Mastricht...mai letto niente?
Qualcuno sa come funziona la borsa?
Cioè...
Ma vi rendete conto di certe panzane o no?
La stampa di banconote...è regolata da?
Qual'è l'indice che regola il valore del denaro?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2011)

*Tema.*

Con l'avvento dell'euro, come moneta unica in europa ci sono stati dei vantaggi per i mercati. Argomenta e sviluppa questo tema.
Traccia seconda. Le valute dei singoli paesi sono divenute meno sensibili all'inflazione, per l'Italia mantenere la lira poteva tradursi in una situazione simile a quella dell'Argentina.
Traccia terza: Valuta a tuo modo cosa e come si comporta il mercato mondiale, con una valuta troppo forte rispetto al dollaro statunitense.


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2011)

*LO SCIAME DELLE BANCONOTE NELL’EUROPA DELLA TRASPARENZA
*Scritto da Giulietto Chiesa                                                         
Venerdì 14 Gennaio 2011 16:36                    



 _




_​ 
Ancora qualche riflessione, e qualche importante rettifica (a proposito del mio precedente articolo “Perché spariscono le Y. Una storia che nessuno racconta”) sulle banconote euro-greche, e non solo.

 Due lettori, evidentemente meglio informati di me, mi hanno fatto notare che trovare una banconota greca da 50 euro (con la Y che apre il numero di serie) è impresa quasi disperata, ma per ragioni diverse da quelle che io avevo supposto (anche in base a una fonte bancaria greca che si è rivelata non del tutto attendibile.

 Il fatto è che la Grecia ha stampato solo una volta delle banconote da 50 euro. E molto tempo fa, cioè nel 2001, prima che la moneta unica europea entrasse in funzione. E poiché la vita media di una banconota, come mi fa notare uno dei lettori, il signor Matteo Carta, è di circa 18 mesi, si può supporre che siano sparite da tempo, a prescindere dai cacciatori più o meno male intenzionati. 

Devo quindi correggermi, per una parte del mio “pensar male”. Ma non su tutto. Ma ritornerò su questo aspetto tra qualche riga. Devo però prima correggere anche un altro errore, questa volta veniale. Ho assegnato la J all'Irlanda (che invece ha avuto in sorte la T) , mentre la J è proprietà anticipata della Gran Bretagna, che sdegnosamente non l'ha usata, preferendo restare fuori dalla zona euro e , a come vanno le cose, forse non la userà mai.

 Così, andando a rovistare nel sito della Banca Centrale Europea, http://www.ecb.int/stats/euro/production/html/index.en.html, scopro un sacco di cose curiose, anche con l'aiuto del signor Claudio Broglia (che mi fa sapere di essere un ricercatore italiano emigrato in un altro paese).

 Dopo i suoi abbastanza gentili rimproveri per avere io ignorato il dato di cui sopra, il signor Broglia mi invita a entrare nel quasi sterminato campo – anzi una intricatissima foresta – di osservatori dei movimenti delle monete e delle banconote, incluse quelle europee. Esiste una associazione non profit, per esempio, _eurobilltracker.com,_ che si occupa del monitoraggio appunto degli spostamenti delle eurobanconote in Europa e nel mondo. E lo fa attraverso le segnalazioni (o “avvistamenti”) da parte degli iscritti. Che sembrano essere all'incirca 160 mila in tutta Europa e segnalano con grande intensità e frequenza, visto che i dati statistici indicano decine di migliaia di rilevazioni, mese per mese, paese per paese. A quanto pare le rilevazioni hanno qualche difetto perché gli iscritti a _eurobilltracker.com_ non sono ugualmente densi in tutti i paesi e, quindi, non tutti i movimenti di banconote vengono segnalati con la stessa precisione.

 E non solo: questi infaticabili topi bancari non si limitano a tracciare, mese per mese, quante banconote, di quale paese, sono presenti in ciascuno dei paesi europei, cioè come migrano i più o meno preziosi pezzi di carta, ma lo fanno anche in base al taglio. Cioè, per esempio, scoprono all'incirca quante banconote finlandesi da 20 si trovano sparpagliate nelle altre zone dell'euro e come lo sciame di quelle banconote specifiche si muove nel tempo da un paese all'altro. E non basta. Altri rilevatori volontari riescono a rintracciare le banconote in base al poligrafico che le ha stampate, o in base al paese emettitore, che – altro fatto abbastanza sorprendente - non necessariamente coincidono.

 Insomma c'è materia per qualche tesi di laurea, sia per studiare le metodiche di questi sciami, sia la psicologia di coloro che passano il loro tempo a creare queste serie statistiche. Io non mi sono laureato in questo campo e mal me n'è incolto. Succede che, a volte, la complessità della società in cui viviamo sia comparabile con la potenza del web, cioè entrambe siano superiori alla più grande capacità immaginativa di noi mortali.

 Ma si può sempre imparare. Per esempio – sempre grazie alle indicazioni del signor Broglia – si conferma che effettivamente le banconote greche in Italia sono passate dall'8% nell'agosto 2008, al 2% attuale. E' perché qualcuno le sta togliendo dal servizio? Non pare. Pare che la nostra Banca Centrale abbia smesso di importare massicciamente i 10 euro stampati in Grecia. I quali, in questo lasso di tempo, pare siano distribuiti piuttosto nei paesi dell'Europa Centrale.

 Perché questo avvenga, chi prenda queste decisioni e in base a quali imperativi, sfugge all'inclito e, presumo, anche al colto, visto che nemmeno il signor Broglia conosce la risposta al quesito (anche se ha promesso di cercarla).

 Ma c'è di peggio (o di meglio, a seconda dei punti di vista) in questa storia intricatissima. Che ha a che fare con una delle mie domande dell'articolo incriminato. Come mai, mi chiedevo, sono state assegnate ai diversi paesi europei sigle che nulla hanno a che fare con le loro iniziali? 







Non conoscendo la risposta, e non avendola trovata da nessuna parte, rimane aperto il sospetto che ci siano problemi con la “glasnost”, in queste faccende, cioè che non si voglia che tutti sappiano tutto. Per esempio, seguendo le indicazioni, ho navigato con la mia barchetta da principiante, nel mare del web e ho scoperto che la Grecia ha avuto assegnato, dalla Banca Centrale Europea, il compito di stampare soltanto banconote da 10 e da 20 euro, a partire dal 2002. In realtà quasi soltanto banconote da 10 euro, salvo negli anni 2007 e 2009. Cioè c'è una certa specializzazione, a quanto vedo. Che, all'altro estremo, ha assegnato il compito di stampare banconote da 500 euro ("le più amate dai criminali") solo a Germania (2004, 2005, 2007, 2009), Lussemburgo (2004, 2005) e Austria (2010, 2011). Perché mai, vi chiederete? Una spiegazione non l'ho trovata, ma forse è tutta colpa mia.

 Ma sono esistite mai banconote greche di questi tagli? Certo che sono esistite. Le ho viste in fotografia su e-bay, dove i collezionisti possono acquistare un pezzo da 500, con targa Y, per la cifra di 990 $, e un pezzo da 100, sempre con targa Y, per 195 $. Ma devono essere state stampate tutte prima del 1 gennaio 2002, così come quelle, introvabili, da 50 euro.

 E qui rimane inevasa un'altra mia domanda. Quante furono le banconote greche, di tutti i tagli, stampate alla vigilia dell'entrata in vigore dell'euro? Cerca che ti ricerca questo dato non viene fuori da nessuna parte. Dobbiamo essere maliziosi per forza, perché – stando ai dati ufficiali, reperibili sul sito della BCE - le informazioni sulle banconote prodotte, distribuite tra i vari paesi, cominciano dal 2002.

 C'è però ancora un'altra complicazione: il fatto che le banconote emesse da uno qualsiasi degli stati non è detto che siano state prodotte da quello stato. Per esempio ci sarebbe il caso dei pezzi da cinque, stampati in Francia per conto dell'Olanda e poi diffusi in Italia. Ma resta pur sempre il dato che la BCE assegna questi compiti agli stati e, quindi questi dati dovrebbero esserci da qualche parte, a meno che si preferisca tenerli non precisamente in bella vista.

 Ora alcune cose risultano chiare e altre meno.

 Nell'aprile 2001 il Consiglio della BCE decise che la produzione di banconote sarebbe stata decentralizzata. Nel settembre 2002 ci fu un'altra decisione, quella di creare l'Eurosystem Strategic Stock, il cui compito è di affrontare “circostanze eccezionali” quali quelle dovute a improvvisi e imprevisti cambiamenti nella domanda di banconote. E chiaro, inoltre che, sia la BCE, sia le Banche Centrali nazionali “possono emettere banconote”. Ma, stranamente (www.ecb.int/euro/intro/html/index.eu/html), si dice che “in pratica” solo le Banche Centrali nazionali emettono fisicamente e ritirano dalla circolazione banconote e monete, in quanto la BCE “non ha suoi propri dipartimenti tecnici” che controllino la distribuzione di banconote e monete. Cosa voglia dire quell'”in pratica” in una materia che sembra non ammettere improvvisazioni non è affatto chiaro. Come resta da chiarire attraverso quali marchingegni si eserciti la responsabilità di controllo della BCE sulle Banche Centrali nazionali in questa materia.

 Magari, emergendo dalle profondità del web, qualcuno ci aiuterà a capire.

http://www.megachip.info/rubriche/3...e-banconote-nelleuropa-senza-trasparenza.html


----------

